# 1968 Columbia



## Redge (Oct 17, 2007)

I've just acquired this 1968 Columbia and can't seem to find out what model it is. I've been searching all over the net and all I've come up with is that it looks very similar to a Rambler I saw for sale on ebay. Anyone know?


----------



## thebikeguy (Oct 21, 2007)

It would help to identify your bike if you had taken the pic from the "curb side".Then we could see what the chainguard looks like.It's the details of the bike(especially the chainguard on some models)that can help identify it.


----------



## Redge (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah sorry, I had just gotten the bike a few days earlier and that was the pic from the craigslist listing. I finally got to borrow a digital camera so here is a better, bigger pic.


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 21, 2007)

It may be a Fire Bolt,try that.I have a 63.


----------



## Redge (Oct 22, 2007)

You might be right. It looks strikingly similar to the Firebolts. Maybe if they changed the headlight/tank a little later in the 60s. I also just saw one pic of a Firearrow which looks similar. Almost exactly like the Firebolt. The chainguard on mine looks like the same chaingaurd I've seen on some Ramblers. 

The model number stamped on the frame is S236765. The only thing I've been able to confirm from this is the year.

Also if anyone knows of a place I can find the headlight that attaches to the tank or the whole tank/headlight assembly, let me know. The plastic on my headlight is all broken and not usable.


----------

